# Looking for a guide 9/24



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Looking for a guide on September 24th. Wife said she'd be willing to go on a trip for our anniversary. She won't wade but open to maybe anything else. Willing to go anywhere from Galveston down to Baffin. 

Posted this in crew wanted as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Please delete. Wrong sextion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

